# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  activate windows 2008 enterprise

## this

Было бы счастье, да несчастье застало в расплох.
Предыстория такова:
- бел сервак 2 гига памяти проц Е6500 и тянул он 1с 7.7 на 10 удаленных пользователей.
- Решили поставить 1С 8. Естественно i7 16gb ram raptor hdd .......... но тут пришло оно.
Короче, из существующих активаторов в инете натолкнулся на  один, мутки с подменой некоторых системных файлов и tokens.dat. Активировал, даже все службы работают.... Но при активации система признала себя якобы вистой, активацию на сервере майкрософта прошла успешно как oem версия. И все казалось бы ок... Но система 32 (enterprise держить до 128 гб памяти, чтобы не заморачиваться на 64) видит все максимум 4 гб оперативки из опеределяющихся в системе 16 гигов... естественно использует физической памяти всего 4 гб... во беда то.. если сказать просто, подскажет мб кто-нибудь средство от такого ужаса... оч буду благодарен. :yes:

----------


## flexx05

Я в своей сети  ставил сервер 2008 entrprise корпоративный и проводил kms активацию. Все без проблем активируется. Можно даже завести в своей сети KMS  сервер для активации клиентов и серверов. Таким образом активировать сервер надо раз в пол года.:blush:

----------


## this

дак весь трабл в том что винда уже стоит))) вот и хотелось вы увидеть более и менее вминяемый активатор для windows 2008

----------


## flexx05

Боюсь что вы такогого не найдете!!!:)

----------

